# Rock out Friday night!



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

My band headlines. C'mone!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

How'd it go ???

*MB*


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Went great, thanks! Come check us out some time.

www.facebook.com/wotband


----------

